# Timing of Insemination



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi,
I have tried over 5 times (once per month), and all have failed to make me pregnant.  I have checked various websites for when to check LH surge.  I've tried on day of LH and day before LH but it didn't work :-(

Last month I inseminated with my new donor on day 11, day 13 and day 15 - still didn't work  

Today is day 12 and I will be inseminating today and everyday until Friday.  My cycle is 28 days and I am 35 in April.  

Would inseminating everyday increase my chance?  
Thank you in advance of any advice.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I inseminated for 3 consecutive days when I got lh surge on pee sticks.

Has your donor  had a sperm analysis as we'd tried for months then went to the clinic and discovered a low sperm count x


----------



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi there,
Yes, he provided proof of STD checks and sperm quality.  

I wonder whether it's my age?


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Your age may make it harder, but it doesn't mean it's impossible. One of my friends got pregnant for the first time at 41 through at home DI (she was incredibly lucky in that it worked first time). When they tried for a sibling a couple of years later, her wife was by then also 41, and although it took about 6 months, it did work. 
I'm sure that it must feel like an age to have tried without success for 6 months, but it's actually pretty average. 
Inseminating more than once per cycle will definitely increase your chances, but if you are inseminating over a period 5 days, I would say that doing it today, Weds and Friday would probably be sufficient. If you insem every day, your donor's sperm count will almost definitely be on the low side by Friday! Best of luck.


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Just to say, do stick at it. When we were trying for our first with DP she was 37-38 and she eventually got pregnant on the 11th cycle, but then miscarried. I was 27-28 when we tried with me and it still took until the 6th attempt, our 18th overall, to get that elusive positive test result that stuck.

We tried at various times but the times we've been successful have varied from the day of LH surge to the equivalent of two days before (the tests don't work for me but with this pregnancy we only inseminated once, three days before ovulation and it worked). 

Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## kathdoug (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

Thanks for you advice, it makes me a feel that I am not alone in this long journey.

I've inseminated everyday this week, started Monday when my LH surge happened.  I hope it's worked this time.  

Thank you once again
x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

For peace of mind maybe look in to getting a clearblue fertility monitor.. We got one after having some failed attempts and I got a bfp first time (sadly miscarried).. It's an investment but fir me personally took all the guesswork and stress out of it and obv got me a bfp also..

Good luck


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Im with gina on this one...earlier is definitely better than later. Ov sticks and fertility monitors just dont work for me...according to them i dont ovulate. I generally went with the look and 'feel' of my cervical mucus and also got my then DP to have a look at the cervix opening. this generally resulted in us insemming on days 10, 12 and if possible day 14. I think leaving a day between insems is good as it gives the supply some time to 'recover' as it were.

i fell pregnant twice with this method and although we sadly lost the first baby, we were pregnant pretty quickly again. Definitely stick at it....i was 33 with my little girl and despite much disastrous IVF and FET since, i am assured that my blood results are good for a 'bird' of my age.

Hoping you wont need this advice and a BFP is on its way to you....  

pem x


----------

